# road shoes for wide feet?



## 29ernb (May 8, 2012)

been looking wide shoes.

2 options that i have found
lake cx170
shimano sh-ro87ge

are their anymore options than this


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Giro has what they call High Volume sizing. I just got a pair of Factor HV and they are very comfortable. Sidi also has what they call Mega sizing.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Specialized has "Wide" models. But even their normal models are rather on a wide side (while it may vary by model year).



29ernb said:


> been looking wide shoes.
> 
> 2 options that i have found
> lake cx170
> ...


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

al0 said:


> Specialized has "Wide" models. But even their normal models are rather on a wide side (while it may vary by model year).


^^this I have a wide foot as well 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftr/shoes/roadshoes/comproad

that is what i wear and its great!


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Recently bought Shimano's road shoe, R-087 GE because it comes in wide sizes. However my LBS stocked the wide sizes but REI did not.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Sidi also offer their models in Wide.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> Sidi also offer their models in Wide.


Look for their "Mega" size. That's what Sidi calls their wide.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a pair of Sidi Five (Mega).... very comfortable.... they are on sale right now at BikeTiresDirect.com for $199 (normally retails over $300)... plus you get $19.99 credit towards the next purchase from them:

Sidi Five Mega Road Shoe at BikeTiresDirect


----------



## 29ernb (May 8, 2012)

i currently have shimano mountain bike shoes. they are very heavy and very hot. road shoes are going to be alot more comfortable. 

after a day of searching i got shimanoR-087 GE shoes for $80. see how they feel. thanks for all of the suggestions


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Sidi's are not Lakes or Shimanos. Sidi (even megas) are for pointy toe lasts. Shimano and Lakes are for broad forefoot and narrow heals. I can wear Shimanos and Lakes - can't wear Sidis.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

So how so shimano and lake compare to northwave? I always thought northwave were the choice for wide. I can use sidi mega, I find them comparable to 2011 northwave's. Now, I read somewhere that for 2012 northwave had gone narrow. I have a pair of 2012 coming so I should have 1st hand info.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

agree that specialized normal sizes tend to fit my wide feet.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got Shimano R315's in wide.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, got the 2012 northwave evolution and sadly they are narrower than the 2011. Argh, I need
To get myself another pair of 2011. So far I haven't found any 2011 left in 42.


----------



## RB Rob (Jan 13, 2012)

Lake shoes tend to be wider than most....:thumbsup:


----------



## Defisch (Oct 13, 2009)

I wear a size 13 wide, bought some Louis Garneau's last week and they're plenty wide.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

RB Rob said:


> Lake shoes tend to be wider than most....:thumbsup:




I've been riding wide Lake shoes for many years now but I've found their newer stuff has been extremely uncomfortable. They've changed the fit and I found I can't even wear their latest product.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Terex said:


> Sidi's are not Lakes or Shimanos. Sidi (even megas) are for pointy toe lasts. Shimano and Lakes are for broad forefoot and narrow heals. I can wear Shimanos and Lakes - can't wear Sidis.


Same here. If you're not in a huge hurry, every once in a while chainlove will offer Lake shoes in wide sizes.


----------



## BelgianCyclism (Jul 17, 2012)

Idem!


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

None of my LBS stocked any wide shoes so i found a pair of Shimano R132's on clearance and bought those. After i rode a couple times i knew they werent wide enough so i figured i would try to stretch them out a bit. Well it worked and they are now very comfy!. I used a hairdryer to get the shoe nice and hot then put on three pairs of socks. Strapped them on nice and tight and let them cool. Repeated the process with a fourth pair of socks. After that I let them cool all the way and rode in them and they felt incredible. I know many have said that you can't stretch most road shoes but this worked and it has helped a ton!


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

I love my northwaves, I hope they stay wide in the future.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

*Giro Trans HV*

How do the Giro Trans HV feel? I need a bit more room in the toe box. Tried Sidi mega but they were too big(wide)


----------



## Cpt000 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've read the Garneau shoes usually run a little wide - give them a try


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Northwave Evolutions and Extreme Tech's both fit wide...just the way that I like 'em. I usually have had to upsize a bit in the past with other brands. With Northwave I was able to get a true to size shoe...love them!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazon.com has a large variety of cycling shoes.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_dnav...f_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1290822042&pf_rd_i=3403201


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I have the Lake 170s and some Sidi Genius 5 mega wides. The Lakes have a bit more volume but they weigh quite a bit more than the Sidi.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Diadora Pro Race. I never see these mentioned on the wide shoe threads for some reason. These are the only shoes I've found to fit my wide feet. Definitely not Sidi Megas or Specialized. Never tried Northwaves.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Just got a pair of Giro Trans HV's. Fit my feet great!


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

Terex said:


> Sidi's are not Lakes or Shimanos. Sidi (even megas) are for pointy toe lasts. Shimano and Lakes are for broad forefoot and narrow heals. I can wear Shimanos and Lakes - can't wear Sidis.


this is the problem i'm having.
had some Bontragers that are wide, but my feet aren't pointy or shaped like a boomerang (bowing inward).
just got some Specialized that i wore in the shop for half an hour and felt alright... then i went home and rode in them... not alright.

everything smashes my toes inward. i have wide FEET, not just wide balls of my feet and pointy toes. they are more shaped like a flipper than a cowboy boot.

sick of spending money on shoes that don't fit, and i'm not forking out over $1k for "custom" shoes.

sadly, no place in the KC area has much in stock to try on. i may have to just start ordering from an online shop with a great return policy until i find some that actually fit _wide feet_.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Another vote for Northwave, Shimanos also work well with my wideish feet.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone try the northwave typhoon?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Northwave changed there last close to 2 years ago. No longer a real/good option for wide feet. Either Lake, Shimano WIDE or SIDI Mega.

I had the top Northwave shoes 3 years ago. at 1 year, I had an issue with the screw inserts. I was given new shoes and they did NOT fit. Northwave US manager said they changed and wont be "wide" anymore.


----------

